# Anyone have a 'high metabolism'?



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Can anyone lay claim to this awkward body type?

Firstly The more I eat whether protein or carbs never puts weight on me, in the past I could put on a couple pounds quite easy but after a couple days of not eating right it seems to disappear.

Upping my protein to say 200-220g a day and using fruit and rice etc as simple carbs give me a great rip to my body but if I eat shat constantly I always stay quite lean regardless.

At work and in the gym I seem to be constantly energetic never tiring and have bursts of ridiculous strength when lifting heavy.

Tried Dbol with a bulk diet and I seemed to feel invincible but lost some gains also after having a week out gym due to nearly severing my finger

Now I'm not a total newbie thick c**t who knows nowt about nutrition as Ive done everything by the book to a certain degree, but putting on great deals of mass aint working for me!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

How many calories are u eating per day when trying to bulk and how many to maintain? I worked out when I was 13st I need to eact a min 4000 to maintain and 4500-5000 to gain and that amount is higher when I got upto 15st, my appetite only allows me to comfortably eat 2000-3000cal so its a lot of force feeding for me, if your not gaining then your not eating enough, being 'full' and eating enough to grow can be worlds apart


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How old are you mate ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There's one variation in metabolic rate related to physiology that is universally true, and that's this: If you take two people of the same total body mass, but one is shorter and more compact in frame and one is taller and thinner, the more shorter person will have less surface area to mass as a ratio, and so will need to burn less calories to maintain body temperature than the taller skinnier individual who loses heat more rapidly because he has a greater ratio of surface area resulting in more body heat loss through convection. The body deals with this by increasing thyroid output in the skinny person to help burn calories to generate the extra body heat needed - and the difference is significant, sometimes amounting to several hundred kcals per day. Basically, the more you fill out, the more metabolism will inevitably slow due to this change.

A second physiological difference between people isn't so much related to metabolism, but is related to skeletal frame size is that although most people have a fairly similar sized digestive tract, small intestine length does vary, and people with a very ectomorphic skeletal frame (narrow hips, shallow flat rib cage) tend to have much shorter small intestines than someone with a more robust skeleton of the same height - the difference can be as much as having an intestine only 1/3rd of the size. This can dramatically affect and limit absorption of some nutrients, especially slow digesting ones, and for these individuals a much higher proportion of kcals from food are not absorbed at all.

Is often a double whammy for skinny people because often a skinny person is also a skeletal ectomorph, and so they tend to ahve both of these issues to contend with, and so to grow legitimately have to eat a lot more calories compared to their naturally heavier framed counterparts.

If you are skinny and find it hard to put on weight, eat eat eat. Is hard to do if you have a small digestive tract, so if that description fits you, do not be afraid of including a little nutrient dense junk food, and to a degree simple sugars and the nutrient dense fast absorbing processed stuff often recommended against for heath reasons will actually help you a little bit. Once big enough, then start easing it out and replacing with more healthy foods.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't understand why people complain about having a fast metabolism it's definitely better than a slow or normal one.. isn't it?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I fking wish


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

When I was younger I had to eat 5000+ kcals to add size, Just keep adding at 300 per week untill you start to add size, cals make a huge diference


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Great post dtlv I'm natty 6ft2" slim skeletal ectomoprh type , also I always feel warm compared to other people around me especially in winter, mainly lasses I'm with all notice I'm always warm hands feet etc when there sitting there freezing in there coat I'm happy to have a t-shirt on, also in summer the bigger I get the more I sweat lyk a bitch, I can't walk 15mins without having to change my t-shirts as its soaking, its just water tho I just put it down to the fact I train so though it would naturally keep my body running warmer, but your post makes total sence, also I have a small/ average appetite and need to eat/ force feed loads to gain anything naturally, my bro same hight can eat a few plate fulls of food no problem, he's 16st total natty barly uses weight jus does a few free weights and mma, he was 16st before ever touching a weight, he's the total opposite of my body type and appetite


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fat said:


> I don't understand why people complain about having a fast metabolism it's definitely better than a slow or normal one.. isn't it?


In respect of keeping lean, yes definitely! fast metabolism needs careful diet to maintain muscle growth, slow metabolism needs careful diet to keep lean... and each group seems to envy the other ones problems, lol!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the only thing that has a positive impact om how mch i can eat is boldenone and ghrp-6, on g6 i can eat till im ready to spew it back up, i very rarly get to that point before my appetite has gone eating normally, only if i eat fast carbs/ deserts etc after my meals.

i no g6 is suposed to increase gastric emptying and this is why you can eat more just after your dose.....

what can people do then with having a smaller small intestine, theres nothing to speed up digestion realy is there othr than eating high fat high sugar??


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

very interesting,


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

A large percentage of dudes with 'high metabolisms' are simply not eating enough food to lead to proper weight gain. If you are a young guy who isn't a total fat ass to begin with 500 calories over maintenance will not get you heavy fast or get you fat fast!

That being said there are guys that I have seen and know personally who literally need to eat until they feel sick just to put on a couple of pounds in 6 weeks. Those! are the guys who have fast metabolisms to the point of overactive thyroid etc.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah before i started training i was 18 stone about 35% body fat 42 inch waist. So my metabolism was generally slow but as i added muscle and got fitter it seemed to increase. But i still needed to do plenty of cardio , eat very clean and slash carbs low to get to sub 10% body fat!

I can sometimes actually feel my metabolism revving away inside. Like my stomach annihilating the food i eat. It's a nice feeling!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i was 9st10 pre training 6ft2 :crying: even wished i had some fat on me to make me heavier lol


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i was 9st10 pre training 6ft2 :crying: even wished i had some fat on me to make me heavier lol


Similar position to how you were. I'm 6ft 3, just shy of 12 stone. I find eating is a lot of effort. I'm used to living on a few bag of crisps and biscuits but now all this food is a bit overwhelming. I hope as my stomach grows it will become easier to consume, force feeding is not nice at all.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

would be alot easier is there was someone to cook it all for us lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

5'10 72kg with small wrists etc here. Failing to gain on 4000cals currently! Force feeding is definitely the hardest thing about BBing


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my only choice is a dirty bulk diet, will plenty fat in it, mainly from evoo, peanuts and flax tho, id dont seem to matter whjat i eat aslon as my protein and carbs are at a standard level i can boost cals up alot with fat and still start to gain at 5000+ but soon as i drop below 4000 those gains just go  so only way i can keep it up is aas.

i get ripped and abs come out sitting round doing nothing and just eating what my normal appatite alows 2000-3000cals ed


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> A second physiological difference between people isn't so much related to metabolism, but is related to skeletal frame size is that although most people have a fairly similar sized digestive tract, small intestine length does vary, and people with a very ectomorphic skeletal frame (narrow hips, shallow flat rib cage) tend to have much shorter small intestines than someone with a more robust skeleton of the same height - the difference can be as much as having an intestine only 1/3rd of the size. This can dramatically affect and limit absorption of some nutrients, especially slow digesting ones, and for these individuals a much higher proportion of kcals from food are not absorbed at all.


This really makes a lot of sense! Its a **** though when you hear of guys much much heavier gaining on 3500 calories when I'm busting a gut (literally) to put any weight on with 1500 more.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you use aas robbie, I think ghrp6 and slin are 2peps that will make the most out of what you eat


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

stone14 said:


> Do you use aas robbie, I think ghrp6 and slin are 2peps that will make the most out of what you eat


Only a cheeky PH cycle once. GHRP6 is very tempting, slin sounds a little complicated!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Only a cheeky PH cycle once. GHRP6 is very tempting, slin sounds a little complicated!


yeh g6 has me demolish a 14oz steak with about 500g mash potato mashed with tuna in it and veg and a 1pint juice pwo meal in about 10mins, i couldnt move for a while, could never eat like that or that fast without it lol, did cause a lil hypo feeling while i was waiting for the 30mins to end which is the time you should wait from your jab till eating, i only managed 15mins and couldnt wait any longer had to eat, im not sure if the hunger stage wears off tho i was only on a couple of weeks to try it, i have a load tho will defo run it x3 ed soon as im back on my feet


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I consider myself to have a pretty small skeletal structure but I maintain on about 2,800-3000kcals kcals at 22 5'9 84kg.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

stone14 said:


> yeh g6 has me demolish a 14oz steak with about 500g mash potato mashed with tuna in it and veg and a 1pint juice pwo meal in about 10mins, i couldnt move for a while, could never eat like that or that fast without it lol, did cause a lil hypo feeling while i was waiting for the 30mins to end which is the time you should wait from your jab till eating, i only managed 15mins and couldnt wait any longer had to eat, im not sure if the hunger stage wears off tho i was only on a couple of weeks to try it, i have a load tho will defo run it x3 ed soon as im back on my feet


Will have to get myself a months worth and see how I get on! I was mostly interested in the improved sleep and to help my joints but the more food I try to cram in the more that 6 instead of 2 makes sense


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm 27 turning 28 in march and still have high metabolism. Last week got this app called Calorie Count put my daily diet in and it came back as I'm consuming around 5100cal and 500g of protein.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, i do. Its a constant struggle to stay above the weight my body wants to be naturally (10 stone).

Its most apparent when i diet without cheating so in that respect its an advantage. Fat falls off fast when everthing is in place.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Will have to get myself a months worth and see how I get on! I was mostly interested in the improved sleep and to help my joints but the more food I try to cram in the more that 6 instead of 2 makes sense


im sure g2 is better at hgh release but g6 has the added benifit of gastric emptying so you can eat more, 15mg vial at 100mgx3 (standard dose) will last 16days and when mixed with ba it only lasts about that long so once mixed needs to be used, ive seen some guys using upto 500mcg per shot and have said there like raging animals for food because of the hunger lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think i have a high metab and a small appetite :'(


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stone14 said:


> i think i have a high metab and a small appetite :'(


normally happens. But force feeding and drinking lots of water after a meal is one way of sorting that out (after a few months)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I hate it it's horrible. Although for some strange reason i think i can maintain on lower than what ive been on before to gain, perhaps that relates to what dtlv was saying. I just find it really hard to be hungry. And ive been eating chicken rice and peas for probably about 2 years now near enough every day and to eat it cold at work is hard. Also getting hard to eat scrambled egg, even if i add lots of things like tomato, peppers, chrizo etc it's still really hard to get down, mainly because i seem to get full half way through and every mouthfull after i gag at. Looked into getting some digestive enzymes but they are mad expensive.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> normally happens. But force feeding and drinking lots of water after a meal is one way of sorting that out (after a few months)


yeh it was very hard but i was getting better, soon as i lay off tho its like my stomach/ intestine shrinks back to normal


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stone14 said:


> yeh it was very hard but i was getting better, soon as i lay off tho its like my stomach/ intestine shrinks back to normal


GHRP6 helps this big time mate. You can either stay on (its quite cheap tbh) or just use it to stretch the stomach for a while with some giant meals.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh iv got a few months werth think i will give it a proper go and use it up soon as i start my mass cycle in feb/march


----------

